# responsabil pentru activitatea X



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Cum se traduce in engleză "responsabil pentru activitatea X"?
Deci responsabil ca substantiv, prin compara*ţ*ie cu Head of Department si Manager.

Mul*ţ*umesc.


----------



## farscape

Contextu' rules... 

- to be in charge of / responsible for...
- to be driving / supervising / leading the production of Caragiale's "O noapte furtunoasă"...

...ca să zic așa 

Later,
.


----------



## camelia81

da, de fapt încercam sa gãsesc un corespondent al termenului francez "responsable" care ar fi Head sau Manager?? exista un alt termen mai apropiat?


----------



## farscape

Supervisor, team lead(er)...

f.


----------

